# Aderondack bar stool plan



## The Sgm (Jul 23, 2011)

Need a plan for an aderondeck style bar chair sometimes referred to as a lifeguard chair.


----------



## Designing Woman (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello The Sgm and welcome! Here are some links that have plans and instructions that may help you on your project. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/im-looking-adirondack-bar-chair-plans-19431/ 
http://www.ehow.com/how_4740632_build-lifeguard-beach-chair.html 
http://www.ehow.com/how_6641448_build-lifeguard-chair.html?ref=Track2&utm_source=ask
http://www.aaadirondackchairs.com/free_adirondack_chair_plans.html#pmx 
http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/how-to-plans/woodworking/2919751


 
Be sure to keep us updated on your progress – and send photos so we can enjoy your hard work! Best wishes.


----------

